# Hi from NL



## Misteralz (Feb 19, 2020)

Been lurking for a while but thought I should actually register and say hello. I kinda disappeared off forums when Photofucket killed them! Anyway, picked up an '02 225 quattro at the beginning of the year and I've been working my way through all its annoying little faults, and hopefully I'll actually be able to start doing fun stuff with it soon! Currently sitting at home waiting for a helicoil kit to arrive so that I can fix the stripped threads on the Haldex drain plug...

The car? It's a Moro Blue coupe and was a factory pick up, and did near enough half its kilometres in its first three years - 30k per year! It's on 200ish now. I've done a major service on it because I didn't quite trust the recent history and it's feeling a lot better for it. Currently cursing the Haldex system - the controller was dead and the known good one I replaced it with worked - but pissed oil everywhere. And the drain plug threads are goosed. And filling it from the drain plug? Stupid. Not doing that again.

However, it's all getting better and it makes me smile so much. I have a 3.2 grille and brembo GT Juniors waiting to go on, along with a set of MTM reps. I'll hopefully get it mapped as well, but we'll see. They're such a good car as stock, they don't need to be messed with much! Definitely going to take it back to the factory at some point, via the sort-of supplying dealer to see if I can pick up plate frames and keyrings. Might take it to Gatebil in midsummer as well. Again, we'll see...


----------



## Misteralz (Feb 19, 2020)

This is it, btw:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
If you fill haldex from the side it will be difficult to get the correct amount 250ml oil in as trapped air will "raise" the level.
Hoggy.


----------



## Misteralz (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll take it slowly and check it after a few kms - it's really an idiotic idea doing it from underneath!

Not our first 8n, btw - we had a 180 quattro when we lived in Scotland. This one's a bit less tidy but decently quicker.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

